# Could someone help me with rooting?



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok. i know this may be the wrong place to post this but i really need help my phone is not listed i have a cspire SCH-I500 Galaxy s EI20 Running off a 2.3.5 Android that i have recently updated to. And im trying to root my phone i have been at this all day and have found nothing my phone has no download mode. i am new to rooting so if someone can help me please provide quick and easy information. 
BTW: im trying to get superuser.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

if you cant get to download mode your not going to get anywhere.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

No im saying my phone does not have that option The galaxy s in the picture does not have that option. but there has to be another way to do this.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Is their anyone that can help me?? Please


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

ICE said:


> Is their anyone that can help me?? Please


How far have you got in your research? Have you learned about Odin yet?


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes i have Odin But every time i select a Pda(dont really know what im doing) it will get to a step that says something like connecting to phone and nothing happens..


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

ICE said:


> Yes i have Odin But every time i select a Pda(dont really know what im doing) it will get to a step that says something like connecting to phone and nothing happens..


Pm me your Gtalk.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/

This thread ^^^^ is very helpful. Just remember it is not exactly for your phone so you probably can't use the files that are linked. But as far as instructions - it should help.

Download mode - unplug everything.

Reset Odin.

Pull the battery out of your phone (& leave it out) .

Start up Odin (don't select anything) .

Hold the volume button down and while you have it down plug your phone into the computer.

Do you get an Android with a shovel? You are in download mode


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you im not quite done but that was my main problem getting this phone into download mode. i will go to the link and look around i will post if need more help.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

BTW: what rom do i have to be on to install Superuser and actually root the device?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Well - make sure that you have the proper files for Odin. Not sure how your phone works - and I am brand new to Samsung and the Fascinate. I am coming from Moto and HTC - neither of which require Odin. On the Fascinate you need to select PDA and then navigate to your Odin file. But you also have to use a file called Atlas 2.2.pit and select re-partition. It has to do with making sure the file structure is written correctly - so you had better make sure you have the correct files.

I believe that any custom rom you flash is going to be rooted. So downlaod a rom you want to try and place it on the root of your sd card (not in any folder)

What I did was Odin back to stock (for me it was EH05).

When that process finished - my phone went blank.

I unplugged it.

Reset Odin.

Then went back into Odin into download mode.

Flashed the proper ClockWorkMod Recovery (for the fascinate there are 2 different recoveries - 1 for CM7, MIUI, ICS and another for TouchWiz roms) in Odin.

Flashing recovery took like 30 seconds and the phone went blank.

Re-insert the battery.

Hold the volume up/down buttons at the same time.

Then press the power button while holding the volume buttons down.

When Samsung appears let go of the buttons.

You should now be in recovery.

Use the volume rocker to go up/down.

Use the power button to select.

Now - in clockwork...

Install zip from sdcard.

Choose zip from sdcard.

using the volume key go up or down to the rom you placed on your sdcard and select it with the power button.

"Do you really want to do install this?" (or something like that)

Power button to select yes.

Install process starts.

Completes.

Use the back button or toggle the volume to select back.

Reboot phone by selecting Reboot Phone with power button.

WARNING this is how I did it on my FASCINATE.. DO YOUR RESEARCH to see if this is how it works on your phone. I wont be around after I post this. AND I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY FOR WHAT YOU DO TO YOUR PHONE.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok Thanks... well i seem to have superuser on my phone now and it says my phone is rooted but now that its rooted what now??? what can i do? can i install Androids that are higher than what my company supports such as 4.0 are something?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha. It just depends on the guys that are developing for your phone. I am running Android 4.0.1 Ice Cream Sandwich on my phone. But that is bc there is an awesome developer for the Fascinate. You will have to look around and see who is developing roms for your phone.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok ok one last thing could you help me with roms and how to use them like what are they?


----------



## strokess91 (Dec 3, 2011)

You sure are new to Modding phones ice lol. Rom stands for "read only memory" android 101. A from allows you to do stuff your stock rom won't, most roms come debloated and you can over clock them with certain apps such as setcpu or pimpmycpu making your processor work harder & faster speeding up your phone. You can pretty much Google all this lol. But were all glad to help & if ya need help just ask.


----------



## strokess91 (Dec 3, 2011)

i am also running jt's ics v4 rom probably the same rom @thepolishguy is referring to, which runs amazingly well.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol Ikr i was getting ready to install CyanogenMod 7 rom


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

Ummm... i think my phone is bricked lol it want start up any ideas on how to unbrick it???


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

READ.... You shouldn't be flashing anything to your phone without reading first..


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

I Know. But i hear people saying just flash the original firmware.. Is there any firmware anyone can give me for my device SCH-I500 EI20 when i try to boot the phone it just says samsung i can got to download mode.


----------



## ICE (Dec 13, 2011)

I konw it was dumb of me.. But is there something i can do? Could i just flash a old firmware if so please tell so i dont mess up again. Or can i remove CWM and just take the phone to the carrier and i will still have my warranty?


----------



## thepolishguy (Jun 6, 2011)

By the sounds of things you shouldn't be doing any of this stuff to your phone. Before you started doing this - didn't you download the stock firmware for your phone so in case you messed something up you would be ready to Odin?

What is the name of the file you used in Odin originally?


----------



## jbreakfield (Jul 7, 2011)

ICE said:


> I konw it was dumb of me.. But is there something i can do? Could i just flash a old firmware if so please tell so i dont mess up again. Or can i remove CWM and just take the phone to the carrier and i will still have my warranty?


Dude, you should have read WAY more before trying any of this.

The Odin files here --> Cellular South Showcase EE25 Froyo will get you back to stock EE25. Be sure to use the FULL BUILD version, and not the update. From there you can update back to EI20, then go read some more


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I sat around for days making sure I understood everything before I did anything to my phone. Also I got on the fascinate irc to make sure I was doing it right.

Lucky for me, chopper was nice enough to help get me started (this was back when DL05 eclair was leaked







).

But usually you can find someone to help you. PM me your Gmail and we can chat on there if u need some help.


----------



## SGSsudoer (Dec 18, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13836-showcase-inital-rom-install-question/

Read the last few posts in this topic it helps with CWM, root, and a custom kernel. The root and kernel are flashable once you use Odin to get CWM.


----------

